# Looking for reliable raw powders



## poncho49ers1 (Nov 6, 2017)

Any one know a good source for raw powders

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 45PRs (Nov 6, 2017)

Yes officer, would you like my banking info to help facilitate your order?


----------



## poncho49ers1 (Nov 6, 2017)

Lol not a cop

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 45PRs (Nov 6, 2017)

poncho49ers1 said:


> Lol not a cop
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



Do some research if that be true matey.  I'd start by looking through the sponsor section.


----------



## poncho49ers1 (Nov 6, 2017)

Thanks.    I'm new to this 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## brandfrys (Nov 17, 2017)

I think you should try BCAA, I think it's best I'm using it too.


----------



## Jeffg353 (Nov 17, 2017)

PPL has some great selections of protein powders, creatine, bcaa, etc.


----------



## BadGas (Nov 17, 2017)

smh ..

so op.. you say that your new to this.. but you're going straight for the raw materials.. ??? .. 

Can't be too new if you know what to do with raw materials.. occifer.. lol.


----------



## Jeffg353 (Nov 19, 2017)

BadGas said:


> smh ..
> 
> so op.. you say that your new to this.. but you're going straight for the raw materials.. ??? ..
> 
> Can't be too new if you know what to do with raw materials.. occifer.. lol.



Everybody knows they r suppositories.  Like ur finger dip it in the powder then ram that fucker up ur ass.


----------

